# pouring gypcrete yourself



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Why are you putting gypcrete back down to begin with? Virtually no flooring manufacturer wants to warranty over it, though a floating laminate would be a non-issue.


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gypcrete is required in most condos for a sound barrier. Did you just pull up a few spots or the whole area?


----------



## rstark (Feb 3, 2011)

*gypcrete*

I pulled up two...soon to be three areas, the largest being maybe 5' x 6'...not 10' x 10' I mentioned earlier. Depth is about an 1 1/4" to 1 1/2". Just wondering if I can buy the dry product (or similar one), mix it in a wheel barrow, pour, and level if necessary.


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have never purchased gypcrete before. If you can find it, use it. If not, but some concrete and use it. Don't mix it to thin. You may want to put some 1/2 inch wire mesh to help hold to concrete together.


----------



## rstark (Feb 3, 2011)

*gypcrete*

Thanks...I'll see what's available in the way of concrete. I'll still be looking for a gypcrete product this weekend at the local building supply. If there are any revelations regarding finding the product or one similar I'll post.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use concrete. It is immensely heavier than gypcrete, the floor may not hold the weight. Gypcrete normally has only a 1/2" or 3/4" plywood under it. Also, it won't bond to the gypcrete, they have a totally different chemical makeup.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

As far as I know Gypcrete from Maxxon is a proprietary product and requires a proprietary installation by one of their certified installation contractors.

What you should be doing is seeking the advice of your condo Board, they usually like to control all of that. They may even want to whip up on you for busting up the floor to begin with.

Any of the lightweight products like Gypcrete and especially Gypcrete is problematic when it comes to installing tile over it. You must use their system of top side preparation before you can expect tile to stay very long.

Therer are other brands of a similar product I'm sure, maybe someone here knows what they are called.

Why did you remove the subfloor product with the tile?


----------



## rstark (Feb 3, 2011)

The tile and gypcrete were the best of friends...inseperable. I tried desperately to pull the tile without the gypcrete coming up...no dice. I won't be putting tile on top by the way...likely 6 mil cork underlayment and laminate product. Actually asked the HOA regarding what subfloor was made of...they gave me the info. Told em' the stuff came up and they didn't seem to mind. I've heard about concrete and gypsum not adhering to one another...will consider alternative...again...gypcrete or one similar.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Like I said in the other post, my biggest concern with concrete would be the weight. Many of them that I have worked on, only have a 1/2" sheet of plywood as a subfloor under the gypcrete. It would not handle the weight of the concrete.


----------

